# humourous stories



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 16 Feb 2001 19:43:24 -0400*
For God‘s sake, tell us the silver bullet story - you have whet our
appetites!!!   He sounds like several officers I know......
Bob MacFarlane
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Fri, 16 Feb 2001 20:11:18 -0500*
C‘mon Bob you surely know, that in each Reserve Armoury, there is a silver
bullet, whih, when war is declared, is broken out and used to head-shoot the
CO....
In units with larger leadership challenges, the RQ is required to indent for
a "Golden Grenade"...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
To: 
Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:43 PM
Subject: humourous stories
> For God‘s sake, tell us the silver bullet story - you have whet our
> appetites!!!   He sounds like several officers I know......
>
> Bob MacFarlane
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Fri, 16 Feb 2001 22:33:28 -0400*
Thanks for the info........ I surely could have used some silver bullets and
golden grenades during my  career....
Ubique
Bob MacFarlane
Gow wrote:
> C‘mon Bob you surely know, that in each Reserve Armoury, there is a silver
> bullet, whih, when war is declared, is broken out and used to head-shoot the
> CO....
>
> In units with larger leadership challenges, the RQ is required to indent for
> a "Golden Grenade"...
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:43 PM
> Subject: humourous stories
>
> > For God‘s sake, tell us the silver bullet story - you have whet our
> > appetites!!!   He sounds like several officers I know......
> >
> > Bob MacFarlane
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 09:29:11 -0700*
Its funny, as an active CO I‘m not sure whether to laugh or cry or both.
----- Original Message -----
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:11 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> C‘mon Bob you surely know, that in each Reserve Armoury, there is a
silver
> bullet, whih, when war is declared, is broken out and used to head-shoot
the
> CO....
>
> In units with larger leadership challenges, the RQ is required to indent
for
> a "Golden Grenade"...
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:43 PM
> Subject: humourous stories
>
>
> > For God‘s sake, tell us the silver bullet story - you have whet our
> > appetites!!!   He sounds like several officers I know......
> >
> > Bob MacFarlane
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 09:43:03 -0700*
I think, Sir, as long as you realize the potential is there, you‘re probably
OK. It‘s the ones that are to aloof to realize, that are dangerous..... -
Ubique
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:29 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> Its funny, as an active CO I‘m not sure whether to laugh or cry or both.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Gow 
> To: 
> Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:11 PM
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > C‘mon Bob you surely know, that in each Reserve Armoury, there is a
> silver
> > bullet, whih, when war is declared, is broken out and used to head-shoot
> the
> > CO....
> >
> > In units with larger leadership challenges, the RQ is required to indent
> for
> > a "Golden Grenade"...
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:43 PM
> > Subject: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > For God‘s sake, tell us the silver bullet story - you have whet our
> > > appetites!!!   He sounds like several officers I know......
> > >
> > > Bob MacFarlane
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 16:49:28 *
right now i am working as an administrative assistant to a colonel in a 
government builing in down town toronto. I am infantry by trade, but have 
been transferred to where i am now for another few months at least becuase i 
have good people skills, and a couple of politicians are getting ideas about 
military cuts, which the military doesnt want.
LT. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Donald Schepens" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 09:29:11 -0700
>
>Its funny, as an active CO I‘m not sure whether to laugh or cry or both.
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Gow 
>To: 
>Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:11 PM
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > C‘mon Bob you surely know, that in each Reserve Armoury, there is a
>silver
> > bullet, whih, when war is declared, is broken out and used to head-shoot
>the
> > CO....
> >
> > In units with larger leadership challenges, the RQ is required to indent
>for
> > a "Golden Grenade"...
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:43 PM
> > Subject: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > For God‘s sake, tell us the silver bullet story - you have whet our
> > > appetites!!!   He sounds like several officers I know......
> > >
> > > Bob MacFarlane
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 10:51:47 -0600*
> I think, Sir, as long as you realize the potential is there, you‘re
probably
> OK. It‘s the ones that are to aloof to realize, that are dangerous.....
-
> Ubique
> MacF
I think this is a common human failing. Just as we become more like our
parents as we grow older, it‘s the same with officers and SR NCO‘s. As they
grow older they become more like the officers and NCO‘s they complained
about and railed against as Jr Officers and NCO‘s.
Is that a function of the training system or a result of socialization from
working to gether and mess life?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 09:49:37 -0700*
For what its worth, it takes all kinds.  But I appreciate your comment.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:43 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> I think, Sir, as long as you realize the potential is there, you‘re
probably
> OK. It‘s the ones that are to aloof to realize, that are dangerous.....
-
> Ubique
> MacF
>
>
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Donald Schepens" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:29 AM
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > Its funny, as an active CO I‘m not sure whether to laugh or cry or
both.
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: Gow 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:11 PM
> > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > C‘mon Bob you surely know, that in each Reserve Armoury, there is a
> > silver
> > > bullet, whih, when war is declared, is broken out and used to
head-shoot
> > the
> > > CO....
> > >
> > > In units with larger leadership challenges, the RQ is required to
indent
> > for
> > > a "Golden Grenade"...
> > >
> > > John
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:43 PM
> > > Subject: humourous stories
> > >
> > >
> > > > For God‘s sake, tell us the silver bullet story - you have whet our
> > > > appetites!!!   He sounds like several officers I know......
> > > >
> > > > Bob MacFarlane
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 09:51:06 -0700*
So, what unit are you with?  what is your CO‘s name?  I know most of the
ones in the Toronto area.  I‘m also a CO and I‘d like to talk to yours.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 4:49 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> right now i am working as an administrative assistant to a colonel in a
> government builing in down town toronto. I am infantry by trade, but have
> been transferred to where i am now for another few months at least becuase
i
> have good people skills, and a couple of politicians are getting ideas
about
> military cuts, which the military doesnt want.
>
> LT. Burgess Marskell
>
>
> >From: "Donald Schepens" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 09:29:11 -0700
> >
> >Its funny, as an active CO I‘m not sure whether to laugh or cry or
both.
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: Gow 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:11 PM
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > C‘mon Bob you surely know, that in each Reserve Armoury, there is a
> >silver
> > > bullet, whih, when war is declared, is broken out and used to
head-shoot
> >the
> > > CO....
> > >
> > > In units with larger leadership challenges, the RQ is required to
indent
> >for
> > > a "Golden Grenade"...
> > >
> > > John
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:43 PM
> > > Subject: humourous stories
> > >
> > >
> > > > For God‘s sake, tell us the silver bullet story - you have whet our
> > > > appetites!!!   He sounds like several officers I know......
> > > >
> > > > Bob MacFarlane
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 09:52:22 -0700*
Bruce, its probably both.  Do you remeber what its like to be a CO?
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Bruce Williams 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:51 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
>
> > I think, Sir, as long as you realize the potential is there, you‘re
> probably
> > OK. It‘s the ones that are to aloof to realize, that are dangerous.....
> -
> > Ubique
> > MacF
>
> I think this is a common human failing. Just as we become more like our
> parents as we grow older, it‘s the same with officers and SR NCO‘s. As
they
> grow older they become more like the officers and NCO‘s they complained
> about and railed against as Jr Officers and NCO‘s.
>
> Is that a function of the training system or a result of socialization
from
> working to gether and mess life?
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 09:56:47 -0700*
That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st KFC?
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 4:49 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> right now i am working as an administrative assistant to a colonel in a
> government builing in down town toronto. I am infantry by trade, but have
> been transferred to where i am now for another few months at least becuase
i
> have good people skills, and a couple of politicians are getting ideas
about
> military cuts, which the military doesnt want.
>
> LT. Burgess Marskell
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:00:55 -0600*
> Bruce, its probably both.  Do you remeber what its like to be a CO?
>
> Don
Yes I do Don. Just wish I had it to do over, I believe I would do a much
better job now.
Bruce
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:02:45 -0600*
----- 
> That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st KFC?
> 
Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 10:04:25 -0700*
Sorry... was meant to be taken, tongue-in-cheek, Sir.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:49 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> For what its worth, it takes all kinds.  But I appreciate your comment.
>
> Don
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:43 AM
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > I think, Sir, as long as you realize the potential is there, you‘re
> probably
> > OK. It‘s the ones that are to aloof to realize, that are dangerous.....
> -
> > Ubique
> > MacF
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Donald Schepens" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:29 AM
> > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > Its funny, as an active CO I‘m not sure whether to laugh or cry or
> both.
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: Gow 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:11 PM
> > > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >
> > >
> > > > C‘mon Bob you surely know, that in each Reserve Armoury, there is a
> > > silver
> > > > bullet, whih, when war is declared, is broken out and used to
> head-shoot
> > > the
> > > > CO....
> > > >
> > > > In units with larger leadership challenges, the RQ is required to
> indent
> > > for
> > > > a "Golden Grenade"...
> > > >
> > > > John
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:43 PM
> > > > Subject: humourous stories
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > For God‘s sake, tell us the silver bullet story - you have whet
our
> > > > > appetites!!!   He sounds like several officers I know......
> > > > >
> > > > > Bob MacFarlane
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 10:15:29 -0700*
I know.  So was mine.
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:04 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> Sorry... was meant to be taken, tongue-in-cheek, Sir.
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Donald Schepens" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:49 AM
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > For what its worth, it takes all kinds.  But I appreciate your comment.
> >
> > Don
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:43 AM
> > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > I think, Sir, as long as you realize the potential is there, you‘re
> > probably
> > > OK. It‘s the ones that are to aloof to realize, that are
dangerous.....
> > -
> > > Ubique
> > > MacF
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "Donald Schepens" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:29 AM
> > > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >
> > >
> > > > Its funny, as an active CO I‘m not sure whether to laugh or cry or
> > both.
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: Gow 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:11 PM
> > > > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > C‘mon Bob you surely know, that in each Reserve Armoury, there is
a
> > > > silver
> > > > > bullet, whih, when war is declared, is broken out and used to
> > head-shoot
> > > > the
> > > > > CO....
> > > > >
> > > > > In units with larger leadership challenges, the RQ is required to
> > indent
> > > > for
> > > > > a "Golden Grenade"...
> > > > >
> > > > > John
> > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> > > > > To: 
> > > > > Sent: Friday, February 16, 2001 6:43 PM
> > > > > Subject: humourous stories
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > > For God‘s sake, tell us the silver bullet story - you have whet
> our
> > > > > > appetites!!!   He sounds like several officers I know......
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Bob MacFarlane
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 10:22:59 -0700*
ok :-
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Donald Schepens" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:15 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> I know.  So was mine.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:04 AM
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
> 
> 
> > Sorry... was meant to be taken, tongue-in-cheek, Sir.
> >
> >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 12:50:11 EST*
1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:34:47 -0700*
Naw, must be Amurican because he wears an eagle badge of rank the Yanks
call him a "chicken colonel".
Harland Sanders has/had two brothers. First names are Sam ‘n Ella.
Yes, it‘s a very bad pun Saturday
----- Original Message -----
From: Bruce Williams 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:02 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
> -----
>
> > That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st KFC?
> >
> Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
>
> Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:58:38 *
his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he doenst 
wear any US insignia.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Ian Edwards" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 11:34:47 -0700
>
>Naw, must be Amurican because he wears an eagle badge of rank the Yanks
>call him a "chicken colonel".
>
>Harland Sanders has/had two brothers. First names are Sam ‘n Ella.
>
>Yes, it‘s a very bad pun Saturday
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: Bruce Williams 
>To: 
>Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 10:02 AM
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> >
> > -----
> >
> > > That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st KFC?
> > >
> > Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
> >
> > Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 13:33:12 -0600*
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
> his name is Colonel Johnstone. do you want his email? Oh, and no, he
doenst
> wear any US insignia.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
Perhaps this is a job for CSIS!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400*
All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
Woodstock?
Bob  Beth
DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> Dave Hall
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:28:54 *
i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a platoon 
in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis 
the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
LT. Burgess Marskell
PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
>From: Beth MacFarlane 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
>
>All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
>
>Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
>
>Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
>later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
>Woodstock?
>
>Bob  Beth
>
>DHall058@aol.com wrote:
>
> > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > Dave Hall
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:39:59 *
When were you stationed in Germany?? Most of us are Canadian soldiers so we 
would have the same kit and rations that you have.
Pete
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:28:54
>
>i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a platoon
>in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
>the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
>
>LT. Burgess Marskell
>
>PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
>
>
>>From: Beth MacFarlane 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
>>
>>All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
>>
>>Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
>>
>>Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
>>later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
>>Woodstock?
>>
>>Bob  Beth
>>
>>DHall058@aol.com wrote:
>>
>> > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
>> > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
>> > Dave Hall
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> > message body.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 00:13:44 *
i havent been issued anything lately, since im working in an office. id be 
interested in any extras you may have. i plan to join infantry again as soon 
as my leg gets better.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:39:59
>
>When were you stationed in Germany?? Most of us are Canadian soldiers so we
>would have the same kit and rations that you have.
>Pete
>
>
>>From: "burgess marskell" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:28:54
>>
>>i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a 
>>platoon
>>in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
>>the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
>>
>>LT. Burgess Marskell
>>
>>PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
>>
>>
>>>From: Beth MacFarlane 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
>>>
>>>All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
>>>
>>>Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
>>>
>>>Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
>>>later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
>>>Woodstock?
>>>
>>>Bob  Beth
>>>
>>>DHall058@aol.com wrote:
>>>
>>> > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
>>> > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
>>> > Dave Hall
>>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>> > message body.
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:28:01 -0700*
I haven‘t been around for awhile, and I‘m not trying to mess with you,
but.... if you‘re attached to an administrative tasking, away from your unit
regardless of reason don‘t you just RTU, when your posting is over? I
didn‘t think you had to rejoin... ? I dunno.. we wanna give you the benefit
of the doubt, but sometimes you just say stuff that doesn‘t sound quite
right..... sorry we are skeptical...
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 12:13 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> i havent been issued anything lately, since im working in an office. id be
> interested in any extras you may have. i plan to join infantry again as
soon
> as my leg gets better.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:29:05 -0700*
Iltis Commander....... is that better than 2 I/C of a blank file???
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
platoon
> in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
> the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
>
> LT. Burgess Marskell
>
> PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 00:34:02 *
When were you a platoon commander in Germany? Everyone should be kitted out 
properly, no matter what tasking. What regiment were you with when you were 
in the Infantry? What happened to your leg? I thought that you were tasked 
to a staff position because of your "people skills"
Pete
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 00:13:44
>
>i havent been issued anything lately, since im working in an office. id be
>interested in any extras you may have. i plan to join infantry again as 
>soon
>as my leg gets better.
>
>Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
>>From: "Peter deVries" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:39:59
>>
>>When were you stationed in Germany?? Most of us are Canadian soldiers so 
>>we
>>would have the same kit and rations that you have.
>>Pete
>>
>>
>>>From: "burgess marskell" 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:28:54
>>>
>>>i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
>>>platoon
>>>in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
>>>the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
>>>
>>>LT. Burgess Marskell
>>>
>>>PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
>>>
>>>
>>>>From: Beth MacFarlane 
>>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
>>>>
>>>>All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
>>>>
>>>>Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
>>>>
>>>>Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
>>>>later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
>>>>Woodstock?
>>>>
>>>>Bob  Beth
>>>>
>>>>DHall058@aol.com wrote:
>>>>
>>>> > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
>>>> > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
>>>> > Dave Hall
>>>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>>>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>> > message body.
>>>>
>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>>message body.
>>>
>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 00:38:32 *
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:29:05 -0700
>
>Iltis Commander....... is that better than 2 I/C of a blank file???
>MacF
-Ha Ha
Pete
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>To: 
>Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
>
> > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
>platoon
> > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
> > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> >
> > LT. Burgess Marskell
> >
> > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> >
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 01:01:11 *
i am in a staff postition for people skills, if i didnt have them id be in 
some other light duty position till my leg gets better. it was injured 
during trianing, when a careless officer cadet dropped his pistol on the 
range and it went off, the 9mm round hitting me 2 cm above my left knee. I 
think with the budget cuts to the military, they figure i dont need all the 
kit. if anyone has some theyd be willing to sell or trade, let me know
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Peter deVries" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 00:34:02
>
>When were you a platoon commander in Germany? Everyone should be kitted out
>properly, no matter what tasking. What regiment were you with when you were
>in the Infantry? What happened to your leg? I thought that you were tasked
>to a staff position because of your "people skills"
>Pete
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>>From: "burgess marskell" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 00:13:44
>>
>>i havent been issued anything lately, since im working in an office. id be
>>interested in any extras you may have. i plan to join infantry again as
>>soon
>>as my leg gets better.
>>
>>Lt. Burgess Marskell
>>
>>
>>>From: "Peter deVries" 
>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:39:59
>>>
>>>When were you stationed in Germany?? Most of us are Canadian soldiers so
>>>we
>>>would have the same kit and rations that you have.
>>>Pete
>>>
>>>
>>>>From: "burgess marskell" 
>>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 23:28:54
>>>>
>>>>i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
>>>>platoon
>>>>in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
>>>>the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
>>>>
>>>>LT. Burgess Marskell
>>>>
>>>>PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
>>>>
>>>>
>>>>>From: Beth MacFarlane 
>>>>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>>>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>>>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
>>>>>
>>>>>All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
>>>>>
>>>>>Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
>>>>>
>>>>>Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
>>>>>later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
>>>>>Woodstock?
>>>>>
>>>>>Bob  Beth
>>>>>
>>>>>DHall058@aol.com wrote:
>>>>>
>>>>> > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
>>>>> > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
>>>>> > Dave Hall
>>>>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>>>>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>>> > message body.
>>>>>
>>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>>>message body.
>>>>
>>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>>>>http://www.hotmail.com.
>>>>
>>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>>message body.
>>>
>>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>>
>>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 21:25:36 -0400*
Sgt MacFarlane
You must be in fine form today - first with the chicken jokes and now blank
file?
Your parents must be proud.... hahaha. and they are indeed
Beth
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> Iltis Commander....... is that better than 2 I/C of a blank file???
> MacF
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "burgess marskell" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
>
> > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> platoon
> > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
> > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> >
> > LT. Burgess Marskell
> >
> > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 21:27:31 -0400*
what kind of rations and gear?  and what do you have to trade?
Beth MacFarlane
burgess marskell wrote:
> i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a platoon
> in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
> the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
>
> LT. Burgess Marskell
>
> PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
>
> >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> >
> >All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> >
> >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> >
> >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
> >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> >Woodstock?
> >
> >Bob  Beth
> >
> >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> >
> > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > Dave Hall
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:48:07 -0800*
I think we have Sgt. Rascal‘s brother......1st Lt Rascal...of 1st KFC
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bruce Williams" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 9:02 AM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> 
> ----- 
> 
> > That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st KFC?
> > 
> Wasn‘t he H/Col of the RCR?
> 
> Contact report and SHELLREP to follow!
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800*
Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he was
in my section when I was a sect. comm.
I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 02:20:51 *
Your Idiotic emails remind me very much of a young corporal i once had in my 
platoon.
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
>
>Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he was
>in my section when I was a sect. comm.
>I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 02:23:06 *
Whatever you have id be interested in looking at. I have a variety of US and 
british rations, a few canadian MRE‘s, and some miscellaneous kit. I also 
have a few medals which i acquired from relatives who have served at one 
time or another.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: Beth MacFarlane 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 21:27:31 -0400
>
>what kind of rations and gear?  and what do you have to trade?
>
>Beth MacFarlane
>
>burgess marskell wrote:
>
> > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a 
>platoon
> > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an Iltis
> > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> >
> > LT. Burgess Marskell
> >
> > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> >
> > >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> > >
> > >All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> > >
> > >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> > >
> > >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try again
> > >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> > >Woodstock?
> > >
> > >Bob  Beth
> > >
> > >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> > >
> > > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > > Dave Hall
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 04:16:35 -0000*
Tee-hee. Now *that‘s* what I call comedy! Keep ‘em comin‘.
Cheers,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: humourous stories
Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 09:56:47 -0700
That wouldn‘t happen to be Colonel Sanders, would it? Of 1st KFC?
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 4:49 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
 > right now i am working as an administrative assistant to a colonel in a
 > government builing in down town toronto. I am infantry by trade, but have
 > been transferred to where i am now for another few months at least 
becuase
i
 > have good people skills, and a couple of politicians are getting ideas
about
 > military cuts, which the military doesnt want.
 >
 > LT. Burgess Marskell
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 04:18:11 -0000*
And another one!!!
----Original Message Follows----
From: DHall058@aol.com
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: humourous stories
Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 12:50:11 EST
1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 04:42:40 -0000*
OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing, but 
when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us all 
thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
To other matters:
1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or may 
not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he probably 
joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And it 
certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and 
speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be better 
for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are some 
far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually be...  
HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think 
you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish to 
acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this rather 
curmudgeonly list!
2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to please. 
You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often noted, not 
in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too 
complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome 
memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some years 
ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad Military 
Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really** disgusting.
3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s 
news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open the 
"Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point of 
"‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
Happy Saturday gang,
Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "dave newcombe" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: humourous stories
Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he was
in my section when I was a sect. comm.
I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:24:18 *
make any presumptions you wish, however, i am a real life Lt. talk to me in 
the chat next week and find out for yourself.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 04:42:40 -0000
>
>OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing, but
>when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us all
>thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
>
>To other matters:
>
>1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or may
>not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he probably
>joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And it
>certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
>speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be better
>for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are some
>far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually be... 
>
>HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think
>you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish to
>acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this rather
>curmudgeonly list!
>
>2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to please.
>You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often noted, 
>not
>in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too
>complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
>memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some years
>ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad Military
>Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really** 
>disgusting.
>
>3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
>news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open the
>"Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point of
>"‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
>
>Happy Saturday gang,
>
>Joan
>
>----Original Message Follows----
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
>
>Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he was
>in my section when I was a sect. comm.
>I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:44:14 *
Why don‘t you just answer the questions I gave you, they are not very hard, 
anyone who has been in the military for any amount of time can answer them.
Pete
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:24:18
>
>make any presumptions you wish, however, i am a real life Lt. talk to me in
>the chat next week and find out for yourself.
>
>Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
>>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 04:42:40 -0000
>>
>>OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing, but
>>when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us all
>>thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
>>
>>To other matters:
>>
>>1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or may
>>not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he probably
>>joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And it
>>certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
>>speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be better
>>for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are 
>>some
>>far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually be...
>>
>>HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think
>>you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish to
>>acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this rather
>>curmudgeonly list!
>>
>>2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to 
>>please.
>>You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often noted,
>>not
>>in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too
>>complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
>>memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some years
>>ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad Military
>>Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really**
>>disgusting.
>>
>>3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
>>news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open the
>>"Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point of
>>"‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
>>
>>Happy Saturday gang,
>>
>>Joan
>>
>>----Original Message Follows----
>>From: "dave newcombe" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
>>
>>Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he was
>>in my section when I was a sect. comm.
>>I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>>
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 06:28:26 -0000*
Lt. M.,
Whether you are actually a lieutenant or not really doesn‘t matter to me in 
the slightest. Heaven knows, I ain‘t no soldier! What does matter is the 
quality and nature of your contributions to the on-line discussion.
Personally, I thought your question about most/least favourite rations was 
genius - exactly what was needed to stir people up and cheer ‘em up at a 
time when the list was languishing a bit.
Beyond that, is there anything else you would like to ask this august 
virtual assemblage? They really are awfully helpful to aspiring young 
soldiers and to other greenhorns like me! with an interest in army stuff.
Cheers,
Joan
PS - No takers on the reduction in Arctic fly time and helicopters, etc. 
issue, huh? Ian, I thought you might be good for a thought or two on that 
one Mike, too, if you‘re still out there...
----Original Message Follows----
From: "burgess marskell" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: humourous stories
Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 05:24:18
make any presumptions you wish, however, i am a real life Lt. talk to me in
the chat next week and find out for yourself.
Lt. Burgess Marskell
>From: "Joan O. Arc" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 04:42:40 -0000
>
>OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing, but
>when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us all
>thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
>
>To other matters:
>
>1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or may
>not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he probably
>joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And it
>certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
>speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be better
>for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are some
>far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually be...
>
>HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think
>you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish to
>acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this rather
>curmudgeonly list!
>
>2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to please.
>You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often noted,
>not
>in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too
>complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
>memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some years
>ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad Military
>Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really**
>disgusting.
>
>3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
>news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open the
>"Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point of
>"‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
>
>Happy Saturday gang,
>
>Joan
>
>----Original Message Follows----
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: humourous stories
>Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
>
>Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he was
>in my section when I was a sect. comm.
>I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 02:01:12 -0500*
Hi Joan
Waiting for wives and children to come home from work...and Christ Almighty
this List works well to remember those young dumb and full of come...
But set that aside a moment...
Will also set aside the natural comment "whatever was in your head
oops!...mindwhen you made that comment?"
Whatever would be the matter with a junior officer in a tasking with any or
at least some input to senior authority with taking issue about rations, and
what people LIKED?  Why do all the respondents need to be so
snotty..especially those with so few years..that didn‘t get stuck eating
stuff that should not havebeen fed...
Note that Don says hayboxes are x-nayed that the cleaning of mess kits
no...not the uniform...the aluminium boxes with the wire handles is
impossible you just have to get sorry for a private nowadays...wonder what
he‘d been saying to whom 30 years ago with no world wide web to do his
moaning on...likely he‘d just quit, and let the real people get on with the
job...but that‘s speculation.  Likewise, lethim foam off at the mouth at a
Lt, and today or yesterday, he‘d be doing the hatless two step in front of a
major..
Which brings up the point that this List has good points and bad ones...
Okay...beat up on me those that wish, or dare...but exercising some honest
opinion...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:42 PM
Subject: Re: humourous stories
> OK. *Now* we‘re getting weird! Which isn‘t, of course, a bad thing, but
> when I suggested the list might need some comic relief to help get us all
> thru Feb., I‘m not sure that *this* is quite what I had in mind!!
>
> To other matters:
>
> 1 Re: our pal. Lt. Marskell. My best guess is that whatever he may or may
> not be professionally however old he may or may not be etc., he probably
> joined this list to "stir things up", in one direction or another. And it
> certainly seems - judging from the recent flurry of badgering and
> speculation - he has succeeded in doing *that*.  Maybe it would be better
> for us to let sleeping liautenants lie? After all, I suspect there are
some
> far weirder lurkers watching this list than whomever he may actually be...
> HELPFUL HINT FOR LT. MARSKELL: If you‘ll pardon my presumption, I think
> you‘ll find the "shift key" just to the left of the "z". You may wish to
> acquaint yourself with it if you plan to continue to post to this rather
> curmudgeonly list!
>
> 2 On to John‘s request for more mess hall reminiscences "I aim to
please.
> You aim too, please." etc., etc.... Though I am, as I have often noted,
not
> in any way, shape, or form "military personnel", I do - for reasons too
> complicated not to mention boring to explain - have rather gruesome
> memories of some boxed lunches dished up at the Halifax Armoury some years
> ago. Don‘t know if this "counts" in allowing me to enter the Bad Military
> Food Sweepstakes, but they were, in any case, really, **really**
disgusting.
>
> 3 40 hours of fly time over the Arctic per year! See Friday night‘s
> news/Saturday‘s papers. What the heck is that ?!?!? Dare we re-open the
> "Arctic defense" thread, or have we already reached the exalted point of
> "‘nuff said" on this particular topic ?
>
> Happy Saturday gang,
>
> Joan
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "dave newcombe" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Re: humourous stories
> Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 17:57:29 -0800
>
> Did you happen to meet Spr Bloggins when you were ovwer in Germany, he was
> in my section when I was a sect. comm.
> I was in charge of a chainsaw once, but I didn‘t get to command it.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

